# 1938 Owens-Illinois Beer Bottle?



## Tex Longhorn (Jan 8, 2016)

New to bottle collecting and trying to learn more about determining their dates. This one is giving me some trouble.

Lockhart/Hoening article dated Mar. 2015 gives conflicting results for this bottle. According to the article, the cursive Duraglas was introduced in 1940. The pant code 20 refers to Oakland as the Breckinridge PA plant was idle. The 8 would indicate 1938. However, the absence of the diamond in the logo would indicate a year after 1954.

The bottle is about 7.5" tall and has 'No Deposit (star) No Return' and 'Not To Be Refilled' in all caps.

Base has following 
20 then capital I with circle around it then 8
7C
Duraglas in cursive
1-WAY
7-GB


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 9, 2016)

look at this http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/owens-illinois-glass-company-bottle-container-marks/


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 9, 2016)

OI is pretty confusing, maybe intentionally. All things considered I'd say 1958


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 11, 2016)

or early 1960s O.I. Is hard to research because there are so many bottles and plants, plus this beer bottle is not worth anything, too new


----------



## Tex Longhorn (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.  I found a few more from plant 20 with the single digit for the year.  Did find one from the this plant with two digits from 71.

All have made their way to the recycle bin.

My earliest confirmed now appears to be 1944 for beer bottles.  It is a Brockway.  The base reads:

44
B in a circle logo, followed by COWPIE in cursive
4


----------

